# My little monster.



## Detectorist (Jan 8, 2016)

She thinks she's in Hollywood. Her name is 'Giggles'.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow, what a beautiful kitty! Are her eyes really colored like that, or is it just the lighting?


----------



## Detectorist (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, they are green.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

She's lovely and the name is priceless!


----------

